

DevOps in Milliseconds - pedoh
http://techblog.appnexus.com/2011/devops-in-milliseconds/

======
mopoke
Apart from a sentence at the end, there's no mention at all of culture and
people which is really the key to doing DevOps. You can use all of the tools
mentioned but still encounter the same problems as a traditional ops setup if
you don't get the teams working together.

~~~
pedoh
mopoke,

You're absolutely correct; without the people processes in place, the world's
best tools aren't going to do anything for you. I'll ponder over that for the
next blog post.

------
ajtaylor
I'm probably not the only one who noticed, but the second screenshot (for the
Graphite stats) is almost certainly from an ExtJS app. Is there an open source
equivalent of ExtJS? The pricing seems to have gone up quite a bit from the
last time I check a year or so ago. I'd bet it's still a good value for the
money, but options are nice to have.

~~~
mnutt
ExtJS is open source. (GPLv3) Since Graphite is Apache 2.0, it looks like
they're only able to use it due to some sort of exemption from Sencha.

I don't know of any total replacements for ExtJS but something like Sproutcore
may come close.

~~~
pedoh
ExtJS has two commercial licenses and an open source license:
<http://www.sencha.com/products/extjs/license/>

------
ams6110
If you're interested in this stuff, there is a "Camp DevOps" in Chicago next
month.

<http://campdevops.com/>

Involves some of the same folks who put on the excellent Erlang Camp I
attended last year, on the basis of that experience, I'd expect this to be a
good value.

------
ww520
Speaking of deployment, anyone has a good suggestion for a simple deploying
system in AWS? Ideally a generic EC2 instance is booted up with an apptype
passed in, and based on the apptype it downloads the app code from S3 and
starts up the app. The code is pushed to S3 by dev when it's ready. Is there
such a system?

~~~
jat850
Are you think of something like chef?

<http://www.opscode.com/chef/>

It maybe doesn't fit the bill of simple, but it's not too dreadfully hard to
get set up if you only want it to fulfill some relatively straightforward
tasks like you describe.

~~~
ww520
Thanks. I'll take a look at it again. The last time I looked at it (along with
Puppet and others), it seemed to be rather complicated with setting up Chef
Server, CouchDB, RabbitMQ, and Solr. Ideally Chef just runs at the boot time
of a EC2 instance, reads the recipes off from S3 and continues from there.

~~~
joevandyk
You want chef-solo. No need for chef server.

------
krallja
Still using Subversion? I think that should be your next improvement target.

~~~
pedoh
I can't argue with that one, but gravity's a bit tough. Several of my
colleagues are using git-svn, and would probably love to flip over to git.

